
Show HN: OpenSourceWeekly.org – The best open source projects, curated by hand - z0mbie42
https://opensourceweekly.org
======
z0mbie42
Hi HN,

While developing Bloom[0] I realized how much I love open source. So I decided
to share this passion with the world. Whether it be in software, in hardware,
in education, in science or in agriculture, open source have proved its
superiority.

However it's very difficult to find interesting and quality content in this
ocean. Just GitHub had over 100M repositories in 2018!

So I created the Open Source Weekly letter, where you will find the best
projects, people and articles on open source, curated by hand.

Whether you want to make your first contribution, discover new interesting
projects or people, I will do my best to satisfy you.

I think we are just at the beginning of the open source revolution and I want
to contribute to spread its greatness.

Sylvain

[0] [https://gitlab.com/bloom42/bloom](https://gitlab.com/bloom42/bloom)

[1]
[https://github.blog/2018-11-08-100m-repos](https://github.blog/2018-11-08-100m-repos)

~~~
tracer4201
How are you curating what goes into the newsletter? Who decides? How?

~~~
z0mbie42
Me, by summarizing my findings when I browse internet and following my
instinct to what can be interesting for the readers. Also I have planned some
special editions like gaming, going 100% open source, ecology, education and
so on...

I'm open to any suggestion (as long as it's not a disguised ad) either by
opening an issue:
[https://gitlab.com/bloom42/open_source_weekly](https://gitlab.com/bloom42/open_source_weekly)

Or sending me an email:
[https://opensourceweekly.org/about/](https://opensourceweekly.org/about/)

